
Money-Sharing Startup Closes Operation After Six Days and $900M in Debt - madhavcp
https://thedecelerator.co/2016/03/23/money-sharing-startup-closes-operation-after-six-days-and-900m-in-debt/
======
ahazred8ta
Um, be advised that this is an Onion-style parody. The site favors tall tales
of failed IPOs.

[https://thedecelerator.co/2016/04/07/from-the-
archives-50000...](https://thedecelerator.co/2016/04/07/from-the-
archives-500000-bc-fire-garners-62-5b-valuation/)

------
darris312
Pretty funny. The Onion for tech!

